# Linux auf SSD, Grub auf HDD



## Laudian (4. März 2013)

Moin Moin

Für ein paar Programme muss ich mal wieder Linux auf meinem Rechner installieren. OpenSuse soll auf den bisher unformatierten Platz meiner SSD. Da ich Linux nur recht selten brauche, möchte ich den Windows Bootloader nicht anrühren, und Grub stattdessen auf meiner HDD installieren. Wenn ich den PC dann starte, soll ganz normal Windows gebootet werden, außer ich drücke F10 und wähle die HDD aus, dann soll Linux gebootet werden.

Bevor ich mir jetzt den Windows Bootloader zerhaue, ist das so überhaupt möglich wie ich mir das vorstelle ?


----------



## minti (4. März 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Der Bootloader wird in den MBR geschrieben, spricht die ersten 512Bytes deiner Festplatte. Wenn jetzt der PC gestartet wird, wird dort nach dem Bootloader gesucht. Es könnte aber auch funktionieren, weil du dem Bootloader die Bootpartition angibst... 
Theoretisch könnte es gehen. Frickelei wird es bestimmt  ich würde sagen probieren geht über studieren ^^ und dann berichten ob es geklappt hat 
Was spricht den dagegen Grub als Bootloader zu nutzen? Du kannst die Reihenfolge der Systeme verändern, so wird dein Windows zuerst gebootet.


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2013)

Wenn ich GRUB nutze dauert das booten von Windows bestimmt 2-3 Sekunden länger 
Hat Grub eigentlich eine Option, dass Betriebssystem x automatisch gebootet wird, außer man drückt eine bestimmte Taste ?
So funktioniert das z.B. auf meinem MacBook, wenn ich nichts mache wird OSX gebootet, wenn ich ALT drücke kriege ich ein Auswahlfenster. Mit sowas wäre ich wohl auch schon zufrieden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob Grub das kann.


----------



## minti (4. März 2013)

Ja so ähnlich. In der menu.lst gibt es irgendwo eine Option hiddenmenu oder so... Damit wird das Auswahlmenü weg gelessen  und das lässt sich dann mit einer bestimmten Taste die du gedrückt hälst wieder einblenden.


----------



## Jimini (6. März 2013)

Wenn du in überwiegend Windows nutzt, dieses aber weder über Grub starten noch den Windows-Bootloader bearbeiten möchtest, ist die Anzahl der möglichen Optionen schon stark eingeschränkt. Denn um dann Grub (und somit Linux) zu booten, müsstest du ein anderes Bootmedium auswählen.

Selbstverständlich kannst du in Grub einstellen, welcher Eintrag standardmäßig gebootet werden soll. In Grub1 geschieht dies über den Parameter "default" in /boot/grub/grub.conf - "default 0" startet hierbei den ersten Eintrag, "default 1" den zweiten etc. In Grub2 machst du das über "GRUB_DEFAULT" in /etc/default/grub. 
In den jeweiligen Configdateien kannst du auch noch Werte für den Timeout des Menüs setzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Laudian (6. März 2013)

Ja, inzwischen habe ich Windoofs in Grub auf default gestellt und mir eine Reaktionszeit von 2 Sekunden gelassen, um etwas anderes auszuwählen. Das mit dem Shift beim Start gedrückt halten funktioniert leider nicht, ist ein seit langem bekannter, aber nicht gelöster Bug.

Ich hab mir das eigentlich so vorgestellt, dass ich Grub einfach im MBR meiner HDD installiere, und dann den Pfad auf die SSD angebe.

Das Problem bei mir ist aber, dass meine HDD auf irgendeine Art formatiert ist, mit der der GRUB Installer nicht umgehen kann.


----------



## Jimini (6. März 2013)

Welche Grub-Version nutzt du? Ich weiß nicht, ob Grub auf NTFS-Partitionen zugreifen kann, aber man kann auf jeden Fall einen Eintrag für den Windows-Bootloader anlegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## crusherd (6. März 2013)

Wie wäre eine Installation über Wubi? Da wird automatisch ein Eintrag in den Windows bootloader geschrieben und intern auf der "Linux-Platte" wird grub verwendet. Wenn nun Linux grub aktualisieren möchte, dann wird der Windows Teil einfach übersprungen.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## blackout24 (7. März 2013)

Ist aber langsamer als eine richtige Installation.


----------



## Laudian (8. März 2013)

Aber auch dabei muss ich beim Start zwischen Windoofs und Linux wählen. Ich wollte Linux ja eigentlich auf der SSD haben und den Bootloader dann auf einer anderen Platte verstecken, die ich dann bei Bedarf starte.

Das Problem ist, dass meine zweite Festplatte eine GPT-Partitionstabelle verwendet, und das macht die Sache so umständlich, dass ich jetzt einfach Grub in den MBR der SSD geschrieben habe und fertig. Wenn ich 2 Sekunden lang keine Eingabe mache wird jetzt Windoofs gebootet, wenn ich openSuse starten möchte hämmer ich eben die Pfeiltasten.


----------



## Dragonix (8. März 2013)

Was auf jedenfall Problemlos möglich wäre (auch im Nachhinein):
"/boot" und grub (MBR) auf die HDD auslagern. Ob du "/boot" und MBR auf verschiedene Partitionen packen kannst weiß ich nicht, bei grub1 wären die Befehle "root" und "setup" evtl einen Versuch wert - aber das ist blos Spekulation.


----------

